# Bunny snack sticks with qview



## dalton (Dec 6, 2010)

well I decided to give my new grinder its first try.  we got alot of bunnies this fall so I decided to make up some garlic flavored snack sticks and strips.  here is the basic recipie

2 1/2  pounds of 80/20 ground beef

2 1/2  pounds of ground alaska snowshoe hare
1 tablespoons of salt
2 1/2 tablespoons of Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce
3 tablespoons of garlic powder
2 tablespoons of onion powder
1 tablespoon of black pepper
1 teaspoon of celery salt
 

first me and my helper had to grind up all the Hare meat  








 

then we had to mix in all the ingreadients and mix it all up







then it all went in the fridge for 2 days to cure.

then we took handfulls of it and put it on a lightly greased cookie sheet and covered with plastic wrap and using a roling pin rolled it all out flat about 1-4 in thick and cut in to strips and placed on the racks.  Then we made some a little thicker (about 3/4 inch) and cut that into strips and rolled into round sticks using some plastic wrap to keep it together while we shaped it. (got that technique from bear...   thanks bear!!)  put it on the smoker racks














my smoker isn't finished yet so i had to use my big chief.  smoked for about 3.5 hours with hickory chips(doesn't get very hot when the outside temp is 15 deg farenhieght, but at least I get the smoke flavor)  then moved it inside to the oven and the dehydrator.  thick sticks in the oven and strips in the dehydrator.  pulled them out of the oven when they reached 165-170 and put them in the dehydrator for another hour or so

pulled them and put them in the fridge overnight.  when I took them out the next morning there was a oily coating on the outside so I rinsed with hot water and dried with a paper towel.  tasted great















hopefully santa will bring me a jerky cannon and next time this will be much easier.  my 9 year daughter (my helper pictured above) had lots of fun "playing" with the meat though.  she said it was like playing with cookie dough.  maybe next time we should get out the cookie cutters and make bunny shapes...   LOL.

all in all it turned out well and everyone liked it.  I shared it with some freinds at our sunday poker tourney and they couldn't belive it was bunny!!

thanks for looking...  

dalton


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds good. Yep if you get a jerky gun it will make life much easier that's for sure. Hint Hint for your family.


----------



## dalton (Dec 6, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Sounds good. Yep if you get a jerky gun it will make life much easier that's for sure. Hint Hint for your family.


yep I keep hinting that i would like santa to bring me a jerky cannon.

thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks good. If you get the jerkey gun, try to get the bigger one so you don't have to stop and refill as often - I have the regular  version and while it works well it is a pain sometimes


----------



## dalton (Dec 7, 2010)

yes u asked santa for the jerky cannon by pago products.  holds 1.5 lbs at one time.  lots of jerky!!

thanks for looking


----------

